# HDR images not showing up.



## WesternGuy (Jan 24, 2016)

When I convert a series of images to an HDR image using Nik's HDR Efex Pro 2, it doesn't' show up in the Library (Lightroom 6.3).  When I go to the Import process, it tells me that it is already in the Catalog -  "The photo  has already been imported." and yet it doesn't show up in the Library display.  I am obviously doing something wrong and yet it doesn't seem to do this all the time.  I am looking for suggestions that I should be checking out, or things I should be doing to correct this situation.  Any insight that anyone would care to provide will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.

WesternGuy


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 24, 2016)

Filters on? 
Are you in a Smart Collection?

You can filter on the file name and find out where LR stashed the image.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jan 25, 2016)

If you Library is still pointing to the "previous import", any new file will not show up.
Have the Library look at the folder you put the imports in.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

Hal and Jim,  I opened up LR this evening and everything was where it was supposed to be.  I am not sure what "cured" my problem, but I will definitely keep both your suggestions in mind the next time something like this happens.  Thank you both for your suggestions.

WesternGuy


----------



## Dave Miller (Jan 25, 2016)

I use Lightroom's HDR function rather than NIK's so my experience may not be pertinent. After LR has made a HDR conversion it often puts the result at the very end of the images in the open file. I find that when I leave, and then return to the file the HDR image has been moved to it's correct place in the file. May be this is what happened to the OP.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 25, 2016)

Dave Miller said:


> I use Lightroom's HDR function rather than NIK's.. After LR has made a HDR conversion it often puts the result at the very end of the images in the open file..


If the grid view sort order is set to "Added Order", then the HDR composite image will be at the end as it is the last file added to the folder.  When the grid view is changed to "Capture Time", then the composite image sorts with the HDR source images.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 25, 2016)

Like Cletus said. Also, the 'Previous Import' pseudo-collection defaults to Added Order, whereas folders don't, which could explain why the file migrated overnight.


----------



## Dave Miller (Jan 25, 2016)

clee01l said:


> If the grid view sort order is set to "Added Order", then the HDR composite image will be at the end as it is the last file added to the folder.  When the grid view is changed to "Capture Time", then the composite image sorts with the HDR source images.



Thank you. My system is set now to: View>Sort>Capture time: and it works as you described above. 

Life can be very simple when you know how to make it simple!


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 26, 2016)

Dave Miller said:


> I use Lightroom's HDR function rather than NIK's so my experience may not be pertinent. After LR has made a HDR conversion it often puts the result at the very end of the images in the open file. I find that when I leave, and then return to the file the HDR image has been moved to it's correct place in the file. May be this is what happened to the OP.



No, I checked for this and it was not putting things in strange places :mrgreen:, it just wasn't putting them where I could see them.  Thanks for the thought, though.

WesternGuy


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 26, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Like Cletus said. Also, the 'Previous Import' pseudo-collection defaults to Added Order, whereas folders don't, which could explain why the file migrated overnight.



That was not the case here, as the HDR files just simply did not show up, until the "next" time LR was opened, so I am not sure what the problem was.  I will however, keep my eye on the _ordering criteria_ the next time.

WesternGuy


----------

